# Buying My first bike.



## tcruse11 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Windsor Falkirk?*

I'm finally ready to shed some serious cash on my first road bike. I'm looking to spend between $1000-$2000. Does anybody have any ideas of what a good bike would be? I've been mountain biking for about a year and my experience does not go much further than that.

Also I found this deal at bikes direct. Does this 2007 windsor falkirk seem like a good bike? http://bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/falkirk_carbon10DAY.htm I couldn't find any reviews. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

tcruse11 said:


> I'm finally ready to shed some serious cash on my first road bike. I'm looking to spend between $1000-$2000. Does anybody have any ideas of what a good bike would be? I've been mountain biking for about a year and my experience does not go much further than that.
> 
> Also I found this deal at bikes direct. Does this 2007 windsor falkirk seem like a good bike? https://bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/falkirk_carbon10DAY.htm I couldn't find any reviews. Thanks in advance for your help!


This is without a question the best bike deal on the internet!

Just check out these closeups!









It is the same bike as a LOOK 585 for a fraction of the price of a Look Frame alone
https://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=1229

You could make a killing parting them out on ebay!


----------



## collectorvelo (Oct 30, 2003)

*bikesdirect bike*

I have purchased 2 bikes on bikesdirect - both were good deals - about half what a dealer would charge for equal specs. Both came in new condition in the box.

If you know what size you need and can do the basic setup - any online bike beats the heck out of buying in a store. Good places to shop are bikesdirect, performance, ibex, Scott, and Ebay [lots of new bikes on ebay]

Some posters will try to scare you into thinking you must be 'professionally sized' or that setting a bike up out of a box is a big deal. This is Silly - it is easy to find out your size and setup takes half an hour.

have fun shopping


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Search other threads in this forum and in frames/forks for the debate re: Bikes Direct.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## zen garage (Jun 13, 2006)

Ordered my windsor falkirk last tuesday, it arrived on monday. I have only ridden about 40 miles so far but it is a great ride. Components are great, assembly was pretty easy but I still need to tweak it a little bit. This is my first road bike and am overall very pleased with my decision.


----------



## tcruse11 (Jun 9, 2006)

zen garage said:


> Ordered my windsor falkirk last tuesday, it arrived on monday. I have only ridden about 40 miles so far but it is a great ride. Components are great, assembly was pretty easy but I still need to tweak it a little bit. This is my first road bike and am overall very pleased with my decision.


Awesome! That is what I wanted to hear. How's the fit? Any chance in getting you to post some pics? I appreciate the all of the input.


----------



## BSer (Nov 3, 2004)

*Don't do it*

A very good friend just ordered one and has been trying to ride it for the last week or so. It has been nothing but problems. The wheels were not true, the deraillers were not adjusted very well and he kept dropping the chain on the first ride. He took it to another good friend who is an ex bike mechanic to get it right. He said he has seen better builds from Walmart.

Just when he thought he got it all worked out and was pretty happy with it he started getting creaking. It now appears that the sleeve for the seat post (remember these? this was the reason the frames were so cheap) might be moving.

He is taking it back to the Mechanic this weekend. Meanwhile he has had the bike a few weeks now and has not been able to ride it with any confidence most of the time.


----------



## zen garage (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear your friend is having issues. I am on about 55miles on mine and have nothing but good things to say about the bike. The derailers needed and still need some adjustment but this is expected for a bike that came out of a box assembled in taiwan. the wheels were straight and true, all components were top notch, the bike is pretty light and feels very solid. 
Only complaint was the flat tire but that was my fault.
I will post some pics tonite


----------



## zen garage (Jun 13, 2006)

Dont make fun of the platform pedals I borrowed them from my bmx while I await delivery of my new looks.


----------



## n1civicsi (May 8, 2006)

nice viper. Is it yours?


----------



## zen garage (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes the vipe is mine...heres another


----------



## floresb (Aug 29, 2005)

*Toys...*

Nice toys. Glad the bike is coming together for you. Enjoy your rides


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Bmx*



zen garage said:


> Dont make fun of the platform pedals I borrowed them from my bmx while I await delivery of my new looks.



What kind of BMX bike is that?


----------



## zen garage (Jun 13, 2006)

Its a diamond back xl frame. Originally built for racing but I decided at 37 with three kids and a mortgage I am too old for the bmx track. The asphalt track and clipped pedals is for the young kids. Now I just putz around the front of the house and do tricks for the neighbor kids. 
I am the only middle age man in the neighborhood that can pull a wheelie a block long. My wife is embarrassed and calls me Peter Pan, as in the boy that never grows up! I kind of like it that way.


----------



## tcruse11 (Jun 9, 2006)

Well I'm just not shure what to do now... I went to a bike shop while on a road trip last friday and got properly sized. They let me test ride a wide assortment of bikes. I fell in love with Litespeed Firenze with the Ultegra group set. Its a vast jump from the Windsor Falkirk, but I'm going to contemplate this for few more days.

On a side note I got a free pair of socks from litespeed for just testing out one of their bikes.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

tcruse11 said:


> Well I'm just not shure what to do now... I went to a bike shop while on a road trip last friday and got properly sized. They let me test ride a wide assortment of bikes. I fell in love with Litespeed Firenze with the Ultegra group set. Its a vast jump from the Windsor Falkirk, but I'm going to contemplate this for few more days.
> 
> On a side note I got a free pair of socks from litespeed for just testing out one of their bikes.



Another VERY good beginner bike to consider is the Raleigh Competition...Just saw one at my LBS.....Carbon bike...everything except seattube which is aluminum, and full ultegra....they has it for 1299......THAT's pretty friggin good bike for a carbon bike with ultegra from a reasonably well known manufacturer.


----------



## zen garage (Jun 13, 2006)

Regardless of what you do, have it tuned well. I say this because I bit it bad yesterday! My frikkin body is killin me. Rear derailer missed a gear, cranks spun and I flew forwards. I have rash everywhere. I need to start shaving my legs to expedite the cleanup.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Ouch. . .as much as I make fun of Bikesdirect, I had this happen in the first week I had my Felt. Chain jumped off from a misaligned compact crank and I and the bike decided to play kiss the ground. Heal quick and let us know if you can work out the shifting probs or not. Took me about a week and was almost thinking it was the bike when all of a sudden it started shifting perfectly and has been for over 2000 miles. Good luck.


----------



## min8251 (Jun 10, 2006)

I bought a Windsor Falkirk about a month ago. I dig it rides nice no problems at all. 

I got mine for $999.00 at a local bike shop, same one Bikedirect is selling on the internet for $1295. Actuallty it the newer model the frame is not lugged, same components exactly.

Can't beat a full carbon bike for a grand.


----------

